
A Comparison of the Top Privacy-Focused Analytics Platforms - ukutaht
https://dev.to/hmhrex/a-comparison-of-the-top-3-privacy-focused-analytics-platforms-209m
======
DyslexicAtheist
it was pretty strange when SimpleAnalytics announced[0][1] they're moving
servers to Iceland to protect users.

this means SimpleAnalytics doesn't understand their threat model which is a
shame because the industry could deal with some disruption: ("Simple Analytics
Inc, FVEY's and Hanlon's Razor" [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/simple-
analytics-inc-fveys-ha...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/simple-analytics-
inc-fveys-hanlons-razor-joachim-bauernberger/)).

[0]
[https://twitter.com/AdriaanvRossum/status/107619496360250572...](https://twitter.com/AdriaanvRossum/status/1076194963602505728)
[1] [https://blog.simpleanalytics.com/why-we-moved-our-servers-
to...](https://blog.simpleanalytics.com/why-we-moved-our-servers-to-iceland)

